# Sending Pm's



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

When you sent a private message does it send straight away ?

I have a feeling there is a delay and when i check my outbox messages that i recently sent are in there rather than in sent messages so are they held in there for a certain length of time before being sent ?

If this is the case can you force them to send with immediate effect ?

Any help with this would be great.

Cheers


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

They're kept in the outbox until the person you've sent it to has logged on or viewed the message, after that they go into your sent box instead. Basically it's so you know how long after you've sent a message that it was received


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Bit like a read report then

Great stuff

Thanks


----------

